

Ask HN: Will it be a good time to launch a webapp in next 2 weeks here at HN? - adityakothadiya

Hi all,
I'm planning to launch a webapp here at Hacker News for review in 2nd or 3rd week of Dec'08. But I was wondering if I should postpone that plan because I suspect there will be less members here due to holiday period. So there will be less Hackers to give valuable feedback.<p>What do you think? Shall I postpone the launch for Jan 1st/2nd week? Or shall I go ahead and launch in Dec 2nd/3rd week?<p>Thanks for your inputs.
-Aditya
======
pg
You should always just launch whenever you're ready. It's a mistake to try to
launch at specific times when you think people are paying attention, because
everyone else does too.

~~~
adityakothadiya
Thanks PG. This is a great advice. I'll stick to my plan then.

------
vaksel
Its actually better to release during slow news days, because you'll get more
exposure since you don't have to compete for attention

------
dawie
I think that hackers often work through the "normal" holiday time. I know that
I use time to get some stuff done for sure. Some people might have a bit more
time and therefore spend some more time reviewing your app.

~~~
ErrantX
agreed :) I'll be working over the Xmas break.

------
jjs
Go for it!

I tend to spend huge amounts of time online during the holiday season. (This
time, I'll be building the project I should've built the same time last
year)...

------
donw
No, there will never be a good time to launch an application. Ever. We're all
doomed. The future is in startups that target the cockroach market. Suggest
you form a company based on random cheese, or find a way to turn stupidity
into lollipops.

~~~
swombat
Bad day at the office?

~~~
donw
No, just testing to see if that latest batch of Sarcasmometers was bad... and
wouldn't you know it, they're all broken. :)

